# Pepcid drying out throat?



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi:Is anyone taking Pepcid for the GERD? I have been for 2 weeks now and am seeing slight improvement. Lump in throat a bit less, but not much. One thing I have noticed, though, for the past few days is that my throat feels extremely dry and scratchy. I'm thinking that the medication is drying out my throat area as it limits acid production.I'm taking 40mg 2x a day now, maybe I should cut in half and see if that makes any difference?just curious if anyone else has experienced the dryness from taking medications.thanks!


----------

